# VBA Code to “Refresh” and “Refresh All” using OFM (Hyperion) SmartView



## Viva_Excel (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone know the VBA Code the I need to use so that I can “Refresh” and “Refresh All” using OFM (Hyperion) Smartiew?   The “Refresh” function pulls the data into Excel on the active tab where the “Refresh” all function refreshes all tabs in the Workbook.  I’d like to create a simple macro attached to a command button in Excel and I’m not sure which VBA code to use.

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------

